# A NEW 300ZX OWNER NEEDS SOME SERIOUS HELP!!



## Que no (Sep 19, 2005)

SUP PEOPLE,
WELL I JUST GOT A 1990 300ZX NON-TURBO 5 SPEED. AND I DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT THESE CARS YET.
MY QUESTIONS?
1. I STARTED MY Z A COUPLE DAYS AGO AND ALL THE OIL LEAKED OUT OF IT...IT LOOKED LIKE MY CAR WAS TAKING A LEAK...GREY SMOKE STARTED POURING OUT OF MY EXHAUST AND I JUST TURNED IT OFF....I HAVENT MOVED IT SINCE..CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHATS WRONG?

2. WHAT MODS CAN I DO TO A NON-TURBO Z THAT WILL GIVE ME BIG POWER WITHOUT ADDING A TURBO?

THANK YOU. AND HELP ME...I DONT WANT MY BABY TO DIE!!!..


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

Que no said:


> SUP PEOPLE,
> WELL I JUST GOT A 1990 300ZX NON-TURBO 5 SPEED. AND I DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT THESE CARS YET.
> MY QUESTIONS?
> 1. I STARTED MY Z A COUPLE DAYS AGO AND ALL THE OIL LEAKED OUT OF IT...IT LOOKED LIKE MY CAR WAS TAKING A LEAK...GREY SMOKE STARTED POURING OUT OF MY EXHAUST AND I JUST TURNED IT OFF....I HAVENT MOVED IT SINCE..CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHATS WRONG?
> ...


gonna need more info on the car(IE where the oil is coming out, mileage, etc) before someone could accurately tell you what is wrong...

before you can make "big" power you have to start out with the basics. intake, exhaust, etc etc. Plenty of people on here are making good power with the na engine, so just read some posts, do a couple of seaches, etc. hope this helps


----------



## Que no (Sep 19, 2005)

my car aproxximately...148,000 miles
it started leaking from the left side of where the oil pan is at..


----------



## AE300ZX (Aug 20, 2005)

uhh, not knowing much, gonna ask some obvious questions. any visible holes in the pan? missing bolts, bad seal?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Missing oil filter, maybe? Time to crawl under there and look around. If your car is constantly parked outside, I wouldn't discount vandalism.


----------



## Que no (Sep 19, 2005)

OK WHERE I TALKED TO A PRO. Z SHOP...AND THEY EXPLAINED THE SITUATION AND TOLD ME THE SYMPTOMS...EXACTLY....SO I GOT A BAD CRANK SEAL...AND A BAD BACK GASKET....DOES FIXING THAT SHIT REALLY COST...$600....OR CHEAPER...EVEN MORE IS IT POSSIBLE FOR SOMEONE NOT A PRO...TO DO THE WORK??


----------



## Blanco 300Z (Oct 14, 2005)

Que no said:


> SUP PEOPLE,
> WELL I JUST GOT A 1990 300ZX NON-TURBO 5 SPEED. AND I DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT THESE CARS YET.
> MY QUESTIONS?
> 1. I STARTED MY Z A COUPLE DAYS AGO AND ALL THE OIL LEAKED OUT OF IT...IT LOOKED LIKE MY CAR WAS TAKING A LEAK...GREY SMOKE STARTED POURING OUT OF MY EXHAUST AND I JUST TURNED IT OFF....I HAVENT MOVED IT SINCE..CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHATS WRONG?
> ...


Obviously, get it running correct then you can have alot of fun! I just got a pretty heavily modified non-turbo and it is a BLAST!! got a rough idle I am working out but other than that, a speedo that registers 160MPH and will do it. WOW!! talk about an adrenaline rush!!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

if you are talking talking about the rear main seal its going cost a little bit to replace because your most likely going to have to take the engine out of the car.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]if you are talking talking about the rear main seal its going cost a little bit to replace because your most likely going to have to take the engine out of the car.[/QUOTE]
It’s just a lot of hourly labor.


----------

